# Have to return Kindle 2-remove screensaver hack?



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have to return my Kindle 2 due to sun fading issues. I had added the 0.4 screensaver hack. I did the uninstall to put the defaults back. Anything else I need to clear off before sending it back?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

We're you reading anything you would be embarrassed if others knew? 

You've taken care of the screensaver hack.

You might want to take an inventory of your Amazon kbook purchases. There is an post around here about the lose of kbook install count when a Kindle is returned for warranty reasons. I'll find it and a link here soon.

Here you go, this post explains the problem:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6281.0.html

Good luck.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

The original screensavers were restored but I noticed there is still a screen saver folder with my pictures in them. I deleted my pictures individually, do I just leave the empty folder named screen_savers in the directory?

Thanks


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

sbell1 said:


> The original screensavers were restored but I noticed there is still a screen saver folder with my pictures in them. I deleted my pictures individually, do I just leave the empty folder named screen_savers in the directory?


I would delete the 'screen_savers' directory also, just to be save. Don't want to give Amazon C/S any excuses to deny warranty.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Your welcome and Welcome to Kindleboards.

Are you returning your Kindle for replacement or refund?  If replacement, stick around and join in.  Good place to be.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

They are shipping my replacement today. I spent much time on these boards when deciding to purchase my Kindle 2. A lot of great information...that is where I learned of the screensaver hack and also the sun fade issue. 

I thought mine was fine, that is why I went ahead and used my own screensavers. Today in the very bright sun my text almost completely disappeared! The CS guy was very nice but seemed surprised by this issue...had to check with supervisor. No problem sending a replacement.  I have read where someone's replacement worked great but others have had the same fading issue on 4 or more replacements!


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> I would delete the 'screen_savers' directory also, just to be save. Don't want to give Amazon C/S any excuses to deny warranty.


Amazon customer service posted on their forum that doing custom screensavers on the K2 wouldn't void the warranty, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------

